# Abom79's & Oxtools' April Fools 2015



## darkzero (Apr 1, 2015)

Those of you who watch their channels have probably seen this already but just wanted to share Adam's (& Elena!) April Fools by Tom for those of you that don't watch them. This was a good one!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 1, 2015)

And the making....


----------



## Speedy (Jul 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## Superburban (Jul 19, 2016)

That was good. I gave up following their channels, too much just opening packages from viewers, and hardly any projects.


----------

